# Dead Thread!



## tennesseejed (Sep 23, 2016)

Who here loves the good 'ol Grateful Dead? What are your favorite songs or periods in the bands history? The Dead bring me seemingly endless happiness and joy. No matter how bad i'm feeling, they can usually make me crack a smile. Who shares these feelings, or similar ones?

I know i'm not the only deadhead on these forums. ::woot::

A few personal faves...


FUNKIEST SHAKEDOWN EVER


My favorite Dead song I think, but its a close race!!!



Smokin!





Can't wait for responses.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 23, 2016)

<drumroll>...


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 23, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> <drumroll>...



Wow this is a dead thread in a different way than I imagined... shocked!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 23, 2016)

Sometimes, being disregarded can be much gentler.
Brace yourself, lad.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 23, 2016)

I love most of the grateful dead stuff but I definitely dont consider myself a "dead head". maybe im being judgemental but a lot of people who identify as being deadheads just seemed kinda cliqueish to me. love all the songs you mentioned and I'd definitely have to add st.stephen's franklin tower and truckin to the list


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 23, 2016)

iamwhatiam said:


> I love most of the grateful dead stuff but I definitely dont consider myself a "dead head". maybe im being judgemental but a lot of people who identify as being deadheads just seemed kinda cliqueish to me. love all the songs you mentioned and I'd definitely have to add st.stephen's franklin tower and truckin to the list




I simply use the term as a substitute for the word, fan.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 12, 2018)

dupree's diamond blues...its so different and i memorized the lyrics so i became fond of it...and really everything else on the aoxomoxoa album...mtns of the moon especially

fire on the mountain and eyes of the world i also must mention

grateful dead, one of the best bands ever to me..


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 25, 2019)

@BusGypsy


----------

